# iPhone 3G will not start up



## Joonas08Joonas (Aug 17, 2012)

The iPhone is not mine, it's my brothers... But it's been like this for months. The iPhone just starts up at the Apple logo, and then goes pitch black. Like it didn't start at all. My brother tripped at the stairs and completely smashed it's screen, but my other brother replaced it... Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Clydebrown (Oct 2, 2012)

I believe, first you need to reset your iPhone and this will solve your problem. Hence follow the given methods to reset it, Press the Sleep button and home button together for at least 10 Seconds and press it until the apple logo appears. If the same problem persist then there may be a hardware problem so it will need some hardware troubleshooting.


----------



## Joonas08Joonas (Aug 17, 2012)

We have tried reseting... didn't work. The phone is basically bricked.


----------



## Lee360 (Oct 27, 2012)

You have to restore it. This is the<b>only</b> way sorry.


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

Chances are if the Apple logo even appears there isn't a hardware problem. 

When starting it up and the Apple logo appears, press and hold the home and power button at the same time until the screen flashes off. Continue holding both of the buttons. When the Apple logo appears again, release the power button but continue holding the home button. The screen should then turn off and turn back on with the iTunes logo.

From there, plug the phone into iTunes and begin the restore process.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Did he replace it or a service tech ?


----------

